
The Folly of Hiring Winners and Firing Losers - henning
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3099723
======
stallmanite
Interesting abstract. Am I missing something or is this just an Elsevier
paywall? Is there a way to read the paper?

~~~
naniwaduni
The authors have what looks like the full paper under their own letterhead on
their website:
[https://www.researchaffiliates.com/documents/630%20The%20Fol...](https://www.researchaffiliates.com/documents/630%20The%20Folly%20of%20Hiring%20Winners%20and%20Firing%20Losers.pdf)

Didn't have any problem with sci-hub here, either.

